# أصبح الصمت هو كل مايمكنني البوح به



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2009)

*عندما لايصبح للصمت أي قيمة ..
يشحُ الرجاء عن بعث الأمل من جديد ..
فقد تعبت ..ولم أتعب فقط ..!!!
بل مللت من نفس السؤال المرير...
الذي دائماً ماترددونه على جوفي اليائس ...
حتى أصبح الصمت منه لغة لكلامي...!! 
فأتوادع في صمت يخبئ خلف هدوئي...
براكين من الألم ..والعجز القاتل
والدمع الذي يفيض غليانا ً صامتـا ً ..
ليـس كحرقته شي ..!!! 
ولا أعلم لماذا أصبحت كذلك...؟!!
أصبح الصمت هو كل مايمكنني البوح به .. 
فأصبحت في حيرة لامثيـل لها ..
دائرة الــمـــوت التي لاتعود الى نهاية أبداً ..
تطبق على اليائس....!!! 
الوهم المشوب بأمل العودة التي لاتعود ..
قد يكون كل ذلك....
لأني لم أجد قلباً يفهمني ويحادثني .. 
فكم بحثت عنه ولم أجده ..وماأصعب أن أجده ....
فأصبحت جسداُ بلا روح .. 
وأصبحت أحاسيسي مكبوتةفي داخلي .. 
ومع أني لم أظلم أحداً بسكوتي ..
لكن اُ ُظـلـم بتحدثكم معي..!!
فأصبح من المحال..
أن أهمس بما في نفسي .. 
فكثير هي جروحي والآمي ..
التي تريد أن تغادر قلبي ..
غير أنها لم تجد من تغادر إليه ....!!!
فتتعثر في حاجز الصمت .. 
معبرةً هذه الأحرف .. وتلك الكلمات
التي تتردد في دواخلي .. 
حتى أصبحت همومي تُثقل كاهلي

فخوفي علمني الكتمان ..
وحرمني حتى التحدث مع نفسي ..
وكلماتي لم تر َ النور .. 
فأصبحت سؤالاً يشبه الصمت كثيراً ...
في وجه الـقـلـوب بيضاء ..
حتى أوصدت ظلمتي كل الأبواب .. !!!

وذلك هو موتـــــــــي الحقيقي الذي لا حياة بعده ..
فكلامي لن يعيد الحياة إلى قلوبكم .. 
فأستسلم للموت بأفضلية السكوت عنه ..
أشرف من الحياة برغبة البوح به .. 
فأصبح حالي كذلك كثيراً ..
وحتى في الموووووت ..
ماأزال أبحث في كسر حواجز صمتــــي .. 
عن نبضة حياة واحدة ..تعيدني الى الحياة ...
ومع كل ذلك ... 
يتفطَرُ قلبـــــــي عـجـزا ً ومـعـانـاة....!!!

ملطووووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 فبراير 2009)

يامواضيعك الجامده يا مرمـــــــوره​


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo

بعد الاحيان يكون الصمت اقوى من الكلام

شكراااااااااا على روعة الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

*خواطر حزييييييييييينة جدا 
ولكن زي زهر البنفسج بيبهج وهو زهر حزين
مرسي مرمر​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_



أصبح الصمت هو كل مايمكنني البوح به ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة جدا كلماتك مرمر
مشكوره كتييييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2009)

> *وحتى في الموووووت ..
> ماأزال أبحث في كسر حواجز صمتــــي ..
> عن نبضة حياة واحدة ..تعيدني الى الحياة ...*


 
الله يا مرمر بجد كلمات جميله
واحساس مرهف حين شجي
ميرسي يا قمر  
وتفضلي تلطشي كدا مواضيع جميله زيك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

كلمات راااااااااااائعه يا مرمر 

اقرأ الكلمات واقول مرمر بقت شاعره 

وفى الاخر اتصدم 



> *ملطووووووووووش 30:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على الكلمات يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> يامواضيعك الجامده يا مرمـــــــوره​



*ااااااااى خدمة يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> بعد الاحيان يكون الصمت اقوى من الكلام
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررررسى يا كليمو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *خواطر حزييييييييييينة جدا
> ولكن زي زهر البنفسج بيبهج وهو زهر حزين
> مرسي مرمر​*



*ميررررررسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميلة جدا كلماتك مرمر
> مشكوره كتييييييييييييييييير​_



*ميرررررررررسى ياتونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله يا مرمر بجد كلمات جميله
> واحساس مرهف حين شجي
> ميرسي يا قمر
> وتفضلي تلطشي كدا مواضيع جميله زيك
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررررررررسى ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كلمات راااااااااااائعه يا مرمر
> 
> اقرأ الكلمات واقول مرمر بقت شاعره
> 
> ...



*ههههههه مانا بخذى العين يا كوكو 

نووووورت يافندم *​


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*بجد منتهى الجمال يا مرمر *
*ميرسى ليكى*
*وجامدة اوى على فكرة كلمة ملطوش دى*
*ههههههه*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *بجد منتهى الجمال يا مرمر *
> *ميرسى ليكى*
> *وجامدة اوى على فكرة كلمة ملطوش دى*
> *ههههههه*
> *سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​



ميرررررررررسى يا جوجو

نورت الموضوع يافندم​


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2009)

*أن الكلمات تصبح لكمات إن لم تحسن الاستعمال ....:

حديث النفس أفضل حالاً من نفس الحديث الذي يتردد على مسامع الناس*
*كلمات جميلة مرمر *
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 فبراير 2009)

*مرسية يمرمرو ياقمر على اللطشة ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع *
*اهنئك على لطشه *
*وارغب فى الطش معك مواضيع حلوه كدة *
*ممكن تورينى مكان اللطش فين*
*الله يبارك عمل ايديك*​*بهاء الضعيف *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا مرموره​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *أن الكلمات تصبح لكمات إن لم تحسن الاستعمال ....:
> 
> حديث النفس أفضل حالاً من نفس الحديث الذي يتردد على مسامع الناس*
> *كلمات جميلة مرمر *
> *ميرسى ليكى*



ميررررررسى يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مرسية يمرمرو ياقمر على اللطشة ​*



ميررررررسى ياجيجى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> *اهنئك على لطشه *
> *وارغب فى الطش معك مواضيع حلوه كدة *
> *ممكن تورينى مكان اللطش فين*
> *الله يبارك عمل ايديك*​*بهاء الضعيف *​



هههههه ده سر المهنة بقى يا بهاء :smil12:

ميررررررسى يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرموره​*



العفووووووووووووو يا دوندون ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2009)

> فكثير هي جروحي والآمي ..
> التي تريد أن تغادر قلبي ..
> غير أنها لم تجد من تغادر إليه ....!!!



*كلمات كتيير جمييلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى كلام جميل اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2009)

*بجد كلمات جميلة يا مرمر *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (25 يونيو 2009)

كلمات في منتهي الجمال يامرمر 
مرسي ليكي ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)




----------

